# How many of you have created a monster???



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I have just created the one so far, and that is Rogue, my 7 month old pup, it took me awhile to get her to actually bring the ball back to me and drop it. It use to be I throw it, she would chase it, run half way back to me then stop and pull some shinanigans so I would have to chase her down and get the ball from her. It took many moons for myself, along with my other GSD, Riddick, to get her to understand the concept of fetch, and now...I have created a monster! She wants to play ball all the time! 








Even as I sit her typing this she is pushing her toy into my leg and foot trying to provoke me to throw it...I guess I will have to take and hide her ball until it is actually time to play ball...just curious on how many others out there have absent mindedly created a monster?


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Ava is crazy about her ball, loves that toy more than anything! I go through so many tennis balls!!


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Our "little" 10 1/2 month old Luther is toy-crazy, too. We have taught him to give us the toy nicely and to sit before it's thrown (adding in some training to the madness). I am reminded of our son, who at 10-11 lived to play monopoly - it was an every-night-after-dinner ritual in our house for a loooonnng time.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Jack is a nightmare with his ball and rope toy... He brings it I thorw it for minimum of an hour and this is in the house LOL


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady is obsessed with his ball
Hence why I call him Boo Boo boy
when you have bal in hand that is all he pays attention to 
so running into car, house, bush or tree doesn't phase him


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My girl Neke was a ball monster. When she was 13 we brought her with us to dog camp (I was giving a seminar).

We took her and the other dogs down to the lake to do some swimming. She kept bringing the tennis ball to us and we'd toss it it the water - just a few feet out. It didn't take long before she was SO tired she almost couldn't make it out of the water. We decided to call it quits and started to walk away with the gang.

She wasn't ready to stop. She grabbed the ball and brought it over to one of the other campers and dropped it at her feet.

She would have chased that ball until she died.









Her son Riggs was also ball obsessed but he didn't care as much for the retreiving part. If you threw it he would bring it back but if you waited for him to bring it closer he would just walk off and play with the ball by himself, flipping it with his feet!









Tazer, our Cocker, is also a ball monster. The only thing he likes more is lure coursing!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse is toy crazy, all toys, balls, cuzs, stuffed animals, tugs etc. he was easy to train fetch by 4 months, once I knew he knew what I meant, if he didn't bring it back when I asked I ended the game, he soon learned if he didn't bring it back to mom and drop it all fun stopped. Also helped doing fetch and teaching to bring it back and drop it by using 2 balls. He would always want the one I was holding.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

yup, Jack wants me to constantly play ball with him! I keep asking him "at some point aren't you tired & bored of this?". The answer is always no.

I feel bad sometimes cause the only way to get him to stop is to tell him to go lay down.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i have! toys always in my lap


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I dont' think I have had one who is NOT a monster!

My boy will swim forever for a stick - once I had him in a lake, and he would NOT come out of the water, he tried to hide behind some vegetation, his ears barely showing...I had to start the truck before he came out of the lake. He also will tug and fight with dumbbells - a dictated training created behavior that backfired and basically ruined his competition career...he loves those dumbbells!

My keyboard is constantly bumped by cuz' or orbees - and I find them in my bed, in the tub - everywhere I go, there are toys cached, and a dog ready to play with them.

Lee


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Nothing like a nice soggy and rather cold tennis ball shoved under the covers in the middle of the night.... 

"Hey, Ma.. I'm awake... Let's PLAY!!!"


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

We certainly did years ago with Tamsen. One evening DH and I were
sitting on the couch in the living room and she wanted to play
fetch. My husband had thrown it a few times before he said "I
wonder how many times I could throw this before she quit?" Well,
we counted, and it was 89 times or something and finally DH was
the one who quit, she would have kept going!!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Phoenix was already a ball monster when I got him, but he's honed his monster skills since I've had him. All balls, toys, stuff animals have to be put away when we go to sleep or when I'm done playing. If not, they will all either sit beside me on the couch, computer, bed with Phoenix looking at me with imploring eyes....


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Bella was born a ball monster, what we created was a begging machine. My mom and I have eaten dinner at the coffee table for years, our dining room really is just for Thanksgiving. As a pup Bella would refuse to eat anything from her dog bowl--dry food, wet foot, steak leftovers, anything. One day I put my plate on the coffee table and walked away to get a drink and we learned that Bella was much more interested in food she thought we were going to eat. For weeks the only way we could get her to eat ANYTHING was if it was on a plate on the coffee table--and first we would have to pretend like one of us was eating it then set it down and ignore her while she ate from it. Three years later she thinks if we put our plate on the coffee table we are done and it is hers.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Juli is ball crazy too. I play ball with her twice a day at some tennis courts. I used to use tennis balls which she loved but have switched to some rubberballs from Leerburg. She does not like to give up her ball once she gets it. I use two balls most of the time. She can hold two in her mouth but usually drops one to get the other. 

She also has toys that she likes to get all slobbery and bring them to my lap to get me to play tug with her. Her favorite toy is once of those orange fish type of things with the squeeker. Most squeakers don't last longer than a few days, this one is still going strong and can be annoying since it is load, she loves it. 

We don't feed her scraps from the table because I don't want to encourage begging for food. She gets plenty of dogfood already .

Glenn


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

Both of our boys are spoiled little monsters, but I blame my husband a lot for that. I've been home with them since the night we brought them home and even when they were too small to get on the couch, I'd tell them no if they tried.

Then my husband comes home from work and says look and there he is, on the couch, with a puppy contently laying on each side of him. So of course when they were big enough, since Dad let them up, they sleep on the couch, which I have to keep covers on now.

Worse than that is the bed. We have a very high mattress, so I wasn't worried about them getting up there for awhile. But again my husband intervened. He'd be laying there watching TV and when they whimpered he'd bring them up to lay with. So now they sleep on our bed. They're so big there's barely room for everybody. 

I can kind of understand why he spoils them, like kids he misses them because he's gone all day, but I'm the one who has to do all the extra work.


----------



## tchandler (Feb 26, 2009)

I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE!! Rambo is completely obsessed. He thinks that whenever we go outside, its time to play ball. He even picks it up and tosses it at you to get your attention..haha funniest thing ever, but it can get pretty annoying.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Buddy LOVES to play ball!!! but she will always return it at my feet. but wini has taken no intrest whatsoever in fetch at 1 yr. I am not sure why, but I think she will start to one of these days


----------

